# Scottish Forum Meet 15 th June Muckhart GC



## stevek1969 (May 29, 2009)

Afternoon guys
Have just had confirmation from Muckhart of the times we've got 2 times as there is only 7 maybe 8 we've got 11.00 and 11.07 the only problem is the catering staff are of but we can get filled rolls when we come in or we can find some place local to eat if we fancy that .The golf is Â£10 payable on the day
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Farneyman (May 29, 2009)

Cheers for that Steve.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 29, 2009)

Evening Guys
Am away on holiday till next saturday wiil post when i get back


----------



## thecraw (Jun 7, 2009)

Steve, did you get my PM?


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes mate ,i did am just back from Ireland ,played 11 rounds in 7 days and am exhausted see next you week


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 8, 2009)

Hope you enjoyed the craic Steve.

Whats the numbers like now? Any more or any less than the 7/8?

See you next week.


----------



## skiffer (Jun 8, 2009)

Is it too late to join you at Muckhart next week?
I am new to the forum but stay locally in Auchterarder and have only just read about the outing in the mag.
What numbers have you got?
What is the format?
Cheers


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 8, 2009)

More than welcome ,think that gives us 8 we haven't decided any format yet, its Â£10 payable on the day


----------



## madandra (Jun 8, 2009)

Lads, I am gutted I cant make it. I am away all this week at a trade show and down in Sheffield next Monday thru Wednesday for meetings and hope you get the weather. 


Once again, sorry.


----------



## stevelockie (Jun 12, 2009)

I was hoping to get there, but won't make it guys. I have to go to Milton Keynes on business on Monday.

Course is in good nick though, I played in the Wednesday medal. It's on the "traditional" 18 (Arndean/Cowden). It's the first two rounds of the club championship this weekend too, so the pins should be tricky!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 12, 2009)

Whoes confirmed for Monday then?

I know Andy, Fabian and myself are going, anyone else?


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 12, 2009)

Confirmed DelB, John_Findlay, Farneyman and myself pm'd Toad still waiting on reply same with Skiffer

Steve


----------



## thecraw (Jun 12, 2009)

Add Andy and I too that list.

So thats 6 potential for 8!


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 12, 2009)

No probs mate thats 2 threes then


----------



## DelB (Jun 14, 2009)

Really looking forward to tomorrow, gents, although am currently playing about 10 strokes over my handicap!!  

I'll try to remember to bring my camera with me, just to add to the first tee nerves..... 

Oh, and remember to bring your waterproofs.
Metcheck


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 14, 2009)

Me as well, have looking forward to it for a while the course should be in good nick as there club champs was this weekend , hopefully the weather stays dry but not to worry.See everyone tomorrow


----------



## skiffer (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry Guys but I will not be able to make it tomorrow.
Crisis at Dundee Univ requires a visit.
Have a great game and hope to meet up soon.


----------



## DelB (Jun 15, 2009)

Top day today fellas! 

Really enjoyed the course and the company. I'll do a wee write up to send to Homer, but may run it by you all first to make sure I've got all the names right!!


----------



## Andy (Jun 15, 2009)

Great to meet all who attended. Thanks to my partners, Fabian & John for a great game and company.

Hope we can do it all again.

Andy


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 15, 2009)

Great to put faces to names today guys , myself and Stuart never got a look in against Crawford and Derek "one putt"B .Crawford won with 39 pts great shooting considering it rained for about 4 holes and it include 4 birdies , i had 34 pts with 2 blobs Stuart 33pts and Derek 28pts. The course was in superb condition and the greens won the front 9 were very tricky all in all it was a good day with great company ,roll on the next one. Cheers guys for turning up.

Steve


----------



## madandra (Jun 15, 2009)

Lads, it sounds like a good day was had by all. I am gutted I couldnt make it but hope to meet up with you in the near future.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jun 15, 2009)

Thoroughly enjoyed putting more faces to names, guys. Fabian and Andy, you were grand company and very understanding during my frequent sulks with my game. Glad (and surprised) to get 35 points after all those self-rage inducing shots, particularly the chips. 

Thought the course was in cracking nick. Very lush with great greens and we were very lucky to get virtually no wind and just a few holes of rain. It wouldn't be a Scottish forum meet without some, lets face it. And well done to Crawford on a cracking 39 pointer, which I believe could have been even better on the way in.

Here are the photos and a wee bit vid of Andy and Fabian mainly.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 16, 2009)

Brilliant time was had yesterday, so glad that I managed to finally make one of these meets and put faces to the names.

Muckhart was in great condition and you have to hand it to their staff for such a great conditioned golf course.

Anyway onto the golf. I was lucky enough to be drawn with Steve, Staurt and Derek and even luckier to get Derek as a partner. Del will be making an appearance in the next Jaws film. A bigger fin you will never ever see on a golf course. It may have taken him a wee while to come onto his game but boy when he did he kicked ass!!!!!! (well done partner!)

Steve also forgot to mention in his little review that we very very very very nearly had the first ever Golf Monthly Outing hole-in-one. Steve hit a majestic straight down the flag shot into the tenth, so much so I was already heading back to the bar to order my double Glenlivet, (Steve was even heard muttering, "dont dare go in" tight git!) sadly it nestled just behind the flag for a tap in birdie 2, which was good enough for the half thanks to my aquatic partner who managed a supperb "bump and run" up and down for a 3 net 2. We wont say any more Del!!!!! I would have thought that a shot of that quality would have merrited a round of drinks anyway!

Loved the course, enjoyed the company and extend my hospitality to anyone of the guys who were there that they are welcome to pop through to Ranfurly Castle anytime for a game. Thanks for organising the day Steve. 

Also, Fabian, aka Farneyman, do you always try to break into clubhouses through locked doors?


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 16, 2009)

Also Fabian aka Farneyman made the school boy error of not taking his waterproofs with him and got totally soaked.

Thanks again to Muckhart GC for there hospitality and great conditioned golf course .
When i saw my ball rolling towards the hole on the 10 th it was squeeky bum time i admit   because my last one cost me Â£160, even with a tap in 2 we only got a half as Derek had a 3 net 2 as Crawford said at least Robin Hood wore a mask   . At least the big man took it in jest.

Hope to see everyone again soon or at  Letham Grange and if any fancies a game at Scotscraig meantime just let me no


----------



## DelB (Jun 16, 2009)

I feel I have to come on and defend myself!!  

I'm sure that all my playing partners for the day will agree that, for the most part, I am to golf what Ronnie Corbett is to basketball. However, I did come onto a bit of a purple patch and managed to get even Crawford out of jail on the odd occasion!  

Anyway, thanks again guys for a great day out.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 16, 2009)

I feel I have to come on and defend myself!!  

I'm sure that all my playing partners for the day will agree that, for the most part, I am to golf what Ronnie Corbett is to basketball. However, I did come onto a bit of a purple patch and managed to get even Crawford out of jail on the odd occasion!  

Anyway, thanks again guys for a great day out.  

Click to expand...

Nice one mate if you sort out your putting your handicap will come tumbling down


----------



## Dodger (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to see you all had a great day,it's a course I played last May and contary to Birdiemans beliefs it is a track I thoroughly enjoyed although the older 18 are the best imo.  
You did well not to get a longer spell of rain as well lads.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 16, 2009)

Well good times had by all, myself included.

A really good day and enjoyed the company, even noticed some strange wildlife at the course in the form of a flying pitching wedge  , need to make the next one an overnighter so we can have a good swally aswell.

As for the course it was really good, the greens were tricky on the front 9 but run pretty true. Managed to sink a few good putts. My driving was a bit iffy as usual but all in all 34 points with 2 blobs left me happy.

As for the waterproofs... heres the real story which makes it worse.... I carried them for the front 9 breaking quite a sweat so I decided to dump them at the car as the 9th was beside my car..... big mistake. Started raining on our 11/12th and was pretty heavy for a bit.  So I think thats even worse than not having them at all. It could have been worse.

So again looking forward to the next one, possibly a meet in Aug/Sept?

Cheers again to everyone, esp. Steve for organising it and my partners for the day Andy and John.

A wetish Farneyman


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2009)

Can those that took pictures arrange with Mike at GM to get them sent in so they can be added to the review and maybe as a gallery on the website. Can someone please give us the breakdown of the scores/format as I'm not sure who did what


----------



## thecraw (Jun 16, 2009)

It was stableford and myself and del b managed to snatch victory from steve and stuart in the real match.

Victory for the sabertooths!


----------



## birdieman (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice to hear a good day was had by all. More photos/film clips would be good for us forummers who couldn't be there.




			it's a course I played last May and contary to Birdiemans beliefs it is a track I thoroughly enjoyed
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear that Dodger


----------



## Andy (Jun 17, 2009)

Not of me I hope Birdieman, that swing didn't look to gr8 lol

Andy


----------



## thecraw (Jun 19, 2009)

Del,

did any of your photographs turn out? If so any chance of posting them?


----------



## DelB (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Crawford.

I only got 4 taken before the battery died, so will upload them later on. They're not as good as the ones John took, though.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 24, 2009)

Blinked and missed that wrie up!


----------

